# ancien ipad sur nouveau mac



## cyberflick (7 Décembre 2016)

bonsoir comment synchroniser mon ancien ipad ( appli ibook photo musique) sur un nouveau macbook sans tout perdre. Car itunes me dis qu il va effacer et remettre tout a l image du mac merci. l ipad etait syncro sur mon ancien imac que je n ai plus


----------



## melaure (8 Décembre 2016)

Et tu n'as pas migré le contenu de l'ancien Mac sur le nouveau lors du changement ???

Ni fais de backup ???


----------



## cyberflick (8 Décembre 2016)

non suis parti de zero


----------



## melaure (8 Décembre 2016)

Tu n'as plus qu'a te munir d'un outils comme iMazing pour extraire les données et resynchroniser après ...

A moins de pouvoir resynchroniser depuis iCloud, si tu as sauvé tout le contenu de ton iPad dessus.

Mais dommage de ne pas avoir gardé le contenu de ton ancien Mac, quand on sait comment c'est facile de migrer en connectant son ancien Mac sur le nouveau (au premier démarrage OS X fait tous le boulot pour toi).


----------



## lineakd (8 Décembre 2016)

@cyberflic, fais la sauvegarde sur iCloud comme l'écrit @melaure. 
Configure ton iTunes pour qu'il ne s'ouvre pas et qu'il ne synchronise pas ton appareil dès que tu le connectes. 
Connecte ton appareil à ton Mac, ouvre iTunes. Va dans la barre de menus d'iTunes, appui sur fichier/appareil/transfert les achats...
À la fin des transferts, retourne au menu et sélectionne "synchroniser...".


----------



## cyberflick (8 Décembre 2016)

c est surtout mes ibooks et bd que je ne veux pas perdres... pour l instant je ils ne sont que sur mon ipad ... j ai 400 bd et 800 livres trop peur de perdres tout ca


----------



## lineakd (8 Décembre 2016)

@cyberflic, sur quelles apps sont ils?
Une sauvegarde iCloud et teste le transfert des achats...


----------



## cyberflick (8 Décembre 2016)

ils sont sur les ibook et c est des pds et epup pour la plupart non acheter sur le store


----------



## cyberflick (8 Décembre 2016)

j ai installe imazing mais il n y a pas d onglets ou d arborescence pour les ibook dans la collone de gauche... et c est surtout les ebook que je ne veux pas perdre @melaure


----------



## lineakd (8 Décembre 2016)

@cyberflic, as tu essayé la sauvegarde sur iCloud puis le "transférer les achats"?


----------



## cyberflick (8 Décembre 2016)

mes ebooks ne sont pas achetes sur le stores ils sont telecharges et puis mis sur l ipad


----------



## lineakd (8 Décembre 2016)

@cyberflick, il suffit de tester. Si problème, tu auras une fenêtre qui te dit que tout va être effacer.
À la fin du transfert, regarde dans iBooks sur l'ordi si tes fichiers y sont avant de synchroniser.
Et ceci, en le faisant comme ceci.


----------



## cyberflick (8 Décembre 2016)

il me dis que ca va etre efface :-(((


----------



## lineakd (8 Décembre 2016)

@cyberflick, plus qu'à attendre @melaure...  
Je ne connais pas le logiciel imazing.


----------



## melaure (9 Décembre 2016)

Tu as bien fouillé partout ? Perso je n'ai pas d'eBook, mais je veux bien essayer l'opération. Comment les as-tu transféré ? Que je fasse pareil, et ensuite je regarderais dans iMazing.


----------



## cyberflick (9 Décembre 2016)

en general je me les envoient par mail et puis j ouvre dans ibook c est le plus simple


----------



## cyberflick (11 Décembre 2016)

personne?


----------



## USB09 (9 Février 2017)

cyberflick a dit:


> c est surtout mes ibooks et bd que je ne veux pas perdres... pour l instant je ils ne sont que sur mon ipad ... j ai 400 bd et 800 livres trop peur de perdres tout ca





iBook est sur iCloud maintenant. Tout ce qui est dedans est sauvegardé et est déjà disponible sur votre MAC.


----------

